# تصميم أرت كام هدية مني لأخواني



## داود بن داود (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إلى أخوتي بالمنتدى هذا التصميم هدية مني لكم لمن يريد تنفيذه على مكينه خاصة به وتكون لوحة تذكار ... كي لاتنسى الصلاة على الحبيب محمد صلوات الله وتسليمه عليه

لاتنسوني من صالح دعائكم 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bvvugs4yjpnbeqi​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على الرسم راح أحاول ارسمها مرة ثانية رغم أني لا أمتلك ماكنة cnc الا أنني أحب برنامج الartcam,
شكرا لك


----------



## داود بن داود (19 فبراير 2012)

وفيك بارك الله أخي الحبيب ، وفقك الله وأعانك لما تحب دائما ... تحياتي


----------

